# international tire/wheel (glastonbury, ct)



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 9, 2010)

looking at buying a winter tire/rim package from them

anyone have any dealings with them?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 9, 2010)

When our office was in Glastonbury, we used to get tires for the company cars there. They just stocks a few basic sizes and orders the rest in. Never had any problems.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 9, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> When our office was in Glastonbury, we used to get tires for the company cars there. They just stocks a few basic sizes and orders the rest in. Never had any problems.



Actually it was National Tire on New London Turnpike we got out tires from.


----------

